# Wierd stuff on my plant?



## Sanctum38 (Oct 2, 2011)

SO, in my 3 gallon Nano Vase (see link in signature)

I have Hygrophelia growing.
BUT, on the leaves, I see something odd.
It looks as if dirt has slowly fallen down and rested on the leaves.
Its kind of like brown crumbs all over the leaves.
And actually I just moved the leaves around, and quite a bit of it fell off and slowly sank to the bottom.

This vase has been only set up for 6 days now.
Using my water from my 20 gallon, and a week previous 5 gallon filter that was running in my 20 gallon as well.
Im using Fluval Stratum as the substrate.
and the lighting is a 35w desk lamp. (which is know is over kill, so its not directly over the tank, (it also generates a lot of heat).
The temp right now of the vase is 79 f.

I would take a picture, but I cant seem to find my camera atm. Thought id ask anyways incase Im in need to be concerned.


----------



## ilam (Apr 28, 2011)

probably dust from the stratum settling down, happens when i use ada aquasoil sometimes


----------

